# Emergency. mobility toilet frame required.



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. Can anyone suggest anything. The red Cross used to loan out mobility aids but no longer do that. Having had a bone graft in hospital yesterday and now having a non weight bearing plaster cast on from knee to toe, I have problems with my ablutions!! I am 'falling' down onto our low toilet and having to be pulled up and off afterwards. 

I need a toilet frame for approx 4-6 wks. I live in Loughborough area. Thanks folks. x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Janet

Can't help directly, but you might also ask for a toilet seat raising thingy! That would help a lot if you didn't have so far to "fall".

My father had one - just a tall plastic seat extension that slotted into the bowl in place of the ordinary seat.

You may have more chance of borrowing one of those, or not too expensive if you had to buy one.

http://www.healthandcare.co.uk/toilet-seats.html?gclid=CIqujuThmbQCFW_KtAodAFgA6w

My father's raised the seat by about 4 or 5 inches, but I guess it depends on how long your legs are!! :lol:

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ontact your GP, he should arrange with the District Nursing to supply these.

They provided aids when the wife broke her leg recently. Of course it helped enormously that my wife was a Nurse and ex colleagues are on the District Nursing team. The Mafia have nothing on these ladies. :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Argos have a raised toilet seat with lid if you can't borrow one. I had a similar problem over the past year, and it was high enough for me - I am 6ft tall.

Colin

PS - a grab handle will also help - cheap as chips too.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Terrific!*

Many thanks Camallison. I managed to reserve the last one in Argos, loughborough. You are brilliant! I will think of you fondly every time I sit down ;-) 
Not only that, Mr B. my partner gets 10% off as ex Argos staff!

Thank you so much. Janet x


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Terrific!*



janet1 said:


> Many thanks Camallison. I managed to reserve the last one in Argos, loughborough. You are brilliant! I will think of you fondly every time I sit down ;-)
> Not only that, Mr B. my partner gets 10% off as ex Argos staff!
> 
> Thank you so much. Janet x


Happy sitting!!!!

Colin


----------

